# WHCC



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I currently use a local printer (Mike's Camera) for my professional prints. They do a great job but are a little costly. An 11x14 lustre is 14.99 and I have to drive to the store to drop of files and back to pick up the prints. Its not close but not to far either. I have been looking at WHCC. Does anyone have any thoughts on them or anywhere else? Please don't suggest sams club.. IMO they are not a professional lab. 


Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2011)

You can't upload your files to them via the 'net?  That would at least save you one trip.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 14, 2011)

I used WHCC exclusively, in my studio. They print everything from desk prints, to wedding albums. Their customer service is extraordinary, and their prices are very reasonable.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You can't upload your files to them via the 'net? That would at least save you one trip.



480sparky no you cant.. : ( I dont get why. If you want lustre or metallic you have to go into the store. Its a pain at times. 


ChristopherCoy how is the turn around time? I really like the proofing set ups they offer and really like that they are chemically processed and not ink jet.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> 480sparky no you cant.. : ( I dont get why. If you want lustre or metallic you have to go into the store. Its a pain at times. .............



If that's the larger issue, perhaps you can speak to them about that.  Ask if they can add that option to their on-line ordering process.  The worst they can do is say no.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 14, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> ChristopherCoy how is the turn around time? I really like the proofing set ups they offer and really like that they are chemically processed and not ink jet.




I'm lucky enough to live about 30 miles from their Mequite TX facility, so I get my prints next day. Things like Albums, or press printed books come out of their MN facility and generally take 2-3 days.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> FoggyLens said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky no you cant.. : ( I dont get why. If you want lustre or metallic you have to go into the store. Its a pain at times. .............
> ...



I have talked to them about it and I dont think it went very far.. : ) The travel is part of the issue and also 14.99 for a print that I could get from WHCC for 4.40? : )


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> FoggyLens said:
> 
> 
> > ChristopherCoy how is the turn around time? I really like the proofing set ups they offer and really like that they are chemically processed and not ink jet.
> ...



Ewww that is lucky!!! : ) But really a few days is'nt bad at all! How do they work there shipping? I couldnt find anything on there site about that. They charge you the shipping to mail the prints to you yeah?


----------



## FatBoy (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have experience with WHCC.

Miller&#39;s Professional Imaging Fastest turnaround time I've come across and free fedex overnight shipping.  There are minimum order fees of $10-15 depending on what product line and they are more expensive than other places (but that is made up with the free shipping.)  They have lots of options for order entry too.

Nations Photo Lab - Professional Photo Printing and Digital Photo Finishing Services Online  Significantly lower prices for prints but slow turn around on other products.  (30 days for albums, but they are nice).  Only order entry method is ROES.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 14, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> Ewww that is lucky!!! : ) But really a few days is'nt bad at all! How do they work there shipping? I couldnt find anything on there site about that. They charge you the shipping to mail the prints to you yeah?




Free shipping if your order is over a certain amount, I think its $12 if I'm not mistaken. If your order doesn't meet the amount specified, say its only $8, then you'll be charged $4 to make up the difference.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

FatBoy said:


> I don't have experience with WHCC.
> 
> Miller&#39;s Professional Imaging Fastest turnaround time I've come across and free fedex overnight shipping. There are minimum order fees of $10-15 depending on what product line and they are more expensive than other places (but that is made up with the free shipping.) They have lots of options for order entry too.
> 
> Nations Photo Lab - Professional Photo Printing and Digital Photo Finishing Services Online Significantly lower prices for prints but slow turn around on other products. (30 days for albums, but they are nice). Only order entry method is ROES.



Thank you Fatboy! I looked and see that Miller offers foiling.. Thats pretty cool! : ) 


ChristopherCoy thank you! I read that there was a $12 minamum order wasnt sure if that included shipping. I think I might send in my test prints and see what we get. Alls I have to do is resize them to 8x10 right and send them reg JPEG?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 14, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> ChristopherCoy thank you! I read that there was a $12 minamum order wasnt sure if that included shipping. I think I might send in my test prints and see what we get. Alls I have to do is resize them to 8x10 right and send them reg JPEG?




Yes. Have you set up a Tax ID, and opened an account with them first?


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

I have. : ) Im at the final step and have to now send test prints. Im thinking I might want to calibrate my monitor 1st I havent done it in a while. Should I?  lol.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 14, 2011)

FoggyLens said:


> I have. : ) Im at the final step and have to now send test prints. Im thinking I might want to calibrate my monitor 1st I havent done it in a while. Should I?  lol.


 

Techinically thats what the test prints are for - to test your color managment and calibration.


----------



## KmH (Mar 14, 2011)

The Miller's family of print labs in southeastern Kansas does a great job, has very responsive customer service, and competitive pricing including for shipping. (Mpix, MpixPro, Millers Professional Imaging)

All 3 do chromogenic prints (chemical (RA-4 chemistry), not inkjet).

I also ocassionally use WHCC and H&H Color Lab as well as some other specialty labs, like when I need a Giclée (very high quality inkjet print), large panorama, or zed cards.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Keith! You always have great info!


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 18, 2011)

WHCC is great and their prices are normally the best compared to MPIXpro and Miller.  I think a few things vary though so you need to price around.  And they do not offer the long and narrow rep cards, their rep cards are basically business cards.

You can get 8x10's as cheap as $1.30 with the pick a pack, but there is a larger minimum order for them though.

Ive heard of people having problems with them though.  and if there is a mistake in color they dont do a reprint, its your responsibility.


----------

